# New Ascend kayak



## 61BelAir (Jan 26, 2017)

We went by the Macon BPS tonight and they had a new 10' fishing kayak out.   They didn't even have pricing up yet.  They have discontinued the FS10T (which was very tippy) and if I remember correctly they are calling the new model the 10T.   I'm not sure if they are keeping the old "non-fishing" D10T model or not, but they seemed to be a good kayak.   
Anyway, this new design looked to be pretty much the same as the FS10T up top with the addition of non-slip standing matting.  The big news was underneath where the hull design is now the same shape as the 12T and 128T.  

This new one looks a lot like just a shortened FS12T with nearly as much open deck storage.  I was told the price is $550.  

My wife who loves her 12T fell in love with the smaller model and has started saving up already.

For anyone wanting a 128T they had 2 that were marked down.   One was a return for $680 and one was new at $750.

Also I found out that the new 12T model is now longer.   I thought they had simply added a few improvements like the standing matting, but the sales lady pointed out the new length.   Sure enough they had one standing up beside the 128T and they looked to be the same length.  
We own one each of last years and like the name suggested, the FS128T is longer (and heavier).   I'm not sure why they "grew" the 12T.   Perhaps it is more cost effective for production.


----------



## Lane_H (Jan 26, 2017)

Yep
The 12T is the one I bought


----------



## blindhog (Feb 3, 2017)

I just got a 12T this week!  Marked down with 10% off on top of that! $536 OTD at BP in Tallahassee.
Gonna add deck support and raise the seat, makin it a creek fishing machine!


----------



## 61BelAir (Feb 3, 2017)

Blindhog, you got a good deal.   

We've got a FS12T and love it, but the newest kayak is the 10T (Not FS10T, FS10, or D10T) and it looks really nice.


----------



## ccbiggz (Jun 25, 2017)

I realize this is an older thread but I wanted to put in my two cents. I bought my son an Ascend 10T yesterday at BPS in Savannah. My brother got a 12T the same day. We brought them home and my son put his in the pond and loved it. He's a big 12 year old; 6' 210 lbs. and said it was easy to paddle and he didn't feel like was going to tip over. We put my brother's in his pool to see how stable it was and it seems very stable. I am 6'5" and weigh 265 lbs. and I was able to stand up in it. I doubt I could fish standing in it, but if I needed to stand and stretch, I would be fine. 

My plan is to buy a kayak for me in the next few weeks so my son and I can fish together on the Ogeechee, Canoochee, Altamaha, etc.


----------



## 61BelAir (Jun 25, 2017)

Update:

I bought the new 10T for Shannon back in March and it is a great kayak.  While it is "hers" and she uses it when we go together, I have taken it several times when she didn't go along.  It has nearly as much storage on top of the deck as the 12T - only lacking the rectangular hatch for inside storage.  
It weighs less than 70 pounds making it super easy to handle alone and it's 10' length is handy for throwing in the back of the truck and not having to take a trailer. 
It tracks well and is extremely maneuverable.   
The seat is pretty much the same as the one in the 12T and 128T as far as comfort and build, but it mounts differently.  Also the seating position is a little lower than in the 12T.  This puts your legs more straight ahead compared to the others, but it's still a super comfortable seat.  I might look into raising it 2"-3".

In my opinion it's about 90% as stable as the 12T as far as standing and fishing.  I probably spent about 45 minutes standing and fishing out of it on my last float on the Oconee River and there was one time when I lost my balance and had to plop back down onto the seat.  I didn't fall in, tip over, or lose anything to the river.  
I'm 5'8" and 180 pounds for reference. 
Out of the three (FS128T, FS12T, and 10T) I still prefer the 12T overall, but this is a great little kayak.


----------



## fflintlock (Jul 3, 2017)

61BelAir said:


> Update:
> 
> I bought the new 10T for Shannon back in March and it is a great kayak.  While it is "hers" and she uses it when we go together, I have taken it several times when she didn't go along.  It has nearly as much storage on top of the deck as the 12T - only lacking the rectangular hatch for inside storage.
> It weighs less than 70 pounds making it super easy to handle alone and it's 10' length is handy for throwing in the back of the truck and not having to take a trailer.
> ...



I've been seriously considering getting the 10T. 
I have a 10' Pelican now and I like a small kayak. I'm 5' 9" and around 160 lbs. So I believe the 10T will more than enough fill my needs. I do like the idea of a stadium style seat and the open deck. Those two items being important to me. 
Does the seat just bungie down to the deck ?


----------



## 61BelAir (Jul 3, 2017)

It has pegs on each side at the rear that stick down into one of three positions on the kayak and also has bungees to hold it down.   Then at the front it just has pads that sit on the deck.  I don't even bother using the bungees to hold it down.  It doesn't ever move around any.  Then again, I generally don't go anywhere with much current or likelihood of flipping.


----------

